# AMD HD 6530 integrated graphics?



## ttomm46 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi
I notice that Walmart is selling a quad core acer desktop with these graphics and a 1 tb hard drive for 398..

would it be worth the upgrade from my old pentium 4 2.66 ghz machine with a nvidia 6200 pci card?..

actually play any games with the 6530D?
Tomsorry 6530D


----------



## jamesd1981 (Mar 2, 2012)

Can you post a link to the pc ?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Mar 2, 2012)

It won't play any game, the 6530d doesn't have the power of a real graphics card. but it does kill all the other integrated chipsets.


----------



## jamesd1981 (Mar 2, 2012)

It depends what games you want to play, the llano hd graphics are better than the sandybridge graphics and i have seen many budget graphics cards that can`t match it.

It should be fine for playing simulators and basic games, as long as you are not looking to play graphic heavy games like mw3 etc


----------



## Mishkin (Mar 2, 2012)

The other thing is the processor.  That would be a massive jump from your current P4.  And if you're looking for better gaming down the road, you can buy a video card.


----------



## ttomm46 (Mar 2, 2012)

My other computer that died had a 6800 agp and oblivion ran bad..would this better or worse?


----------



## jamesd1981 (Mar 2, 2012)

Loads better than agp card, the llano hd graphics can out perform most budget pci-e graphics cards, basically if you are a casual pc gamer it will be fine for, it is only if you are a serious power gamer that you need a dedicated high end graphics card.


----------



## Mez (Mar 3, 2012)

My laptop has an AMD A6-3400m with 6520G graphics. The one you're looking at is a desktop processor which obviously means better results. That PC would be perfectly fine playing games at medium-high settings, especially MW2 + 3, I play at all high settings with no shadows and I get a smooth 40 FPS.

No disrespect to anyone on this forum, but you really can't tell a person what his/her computer can or can't do without first hand experience.

MW3 is not a graphically intense game.

That Acer computer you're looking at will run circles around the computer you have now, and if you do find your self needing to play actual intense games at decent settings (BF3 or Crysis), you always will have the option to upgrade to a good dedicated video card.


----------



## ttomm46 (Mar 3, 2012)

Alien! Where? said:


> My laptop has an AMD A6-3400m with 6520G graphics. The one you're looking at is a desktop processor which obviously means better results. That PC would be perfectly fine playing games at medium-high settings, especially MW2 + 3, I play at all high settings with no shadows and I get a smooth 40 FPS.
> 
> No disrespect to anyone on this forum, but you really can't tell a person what his/her computer can or can't do without first hand experience.
> 
> ...



Great//thank you


----------



## FuryRosewood (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree with the whole 'if you havent used it, dont badmouth it' deal, i see so much of it and kinda getting tired of it


----------



## jonnyp11 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just noticed what i said, idk why, i meant like the newest games like BF3, i don't think it can play them and if it can, at very low settings.


----------



## ttomm46 (Mar 5, 2012)

I must say much better than the AGP 6800 I had,,
I'm playing the witcher with everything to the max including 4X anti- aliasing

So much for not playing anything


----------

